# TWW is doing my head in



## threebirds

Hi all
Sorry just need a wee rant.
This TWW is doing my head in :grr:
I think it's partly to do with it being my last chance of a BFP before what would have been my due date. Also bcoz babymaking sx has got to be stressful and difficult this cycle we tried insemination with softcups followed by manual o for me - and I just want this to work, then we can just get back to sxy sx. I've had a few twinges so that is making me a teeny bit hopeful but we've all been there and no doubt the fall is coming. Pleeaaaasseeeeeeee keep your fingers crossed for me & I'll do likewise for you. 
Am finding it impossibly hard to concentrate and get some work done - and ive lots to do. I could keep going, but for everyone's sakes will stop now! Thanks for reading & please feel free to post a comment to help keep me sane xx


----------



## readyformore

2ww makes me psycho too. 

FX.


----------



## NorthStar

It's waiting to Ov that stresses me the most, because we both travel a lot with work.

But everything to do with TTC is bullshit really :nope:


----------



## anorak

It is BS! I am on my first TTW. OV'd on or around Tuesday but had an argument with OH so didn't get down to it. Been at it everyday before and after though. It is my first cycle since coming off POP, but I always had periods and OV pains when I was on it. I was still regular on POP! Oh well, cross fingers. Will have my fingers crossed for all you ladies! :dust:


----------



## twist5

yeah, TWW is doing my head in and am just at the beginning of it! Every month since mc i am so hopeful and then so sad when :witch: arrives!


----------



## Elski

The TWW can bloody jog on! It should officially become part of the Mental Health Act.

"Your Honour, we are sectioning this woman under point 32 of the Mental Health Act, she turns into all kinds of crazy bitch during the TWW" :dohh:


----------



## anorak

Elski said:


> The TWW can bloody jog on! It should officially become part of the Mental Health Act.
> 
> "Your Honour, we are sectioning this woman under point 32 of the Mental Health Act, she turns into all kinds of crazy bitch during the TWW" :dohh:

This is my first for my my first and I am already going insane!!!!!!


----------



## Elski

anorak said:


> Elski said:
> 
> 
> The TWW can bloody jog on! It should officially become part of the Mental Health Act.
> 
> "Your Honour, we are sectioning this woman under point 32 of the Mental Health Act, she turns into all kinds of crazy bitch during the TWW" :dohh:
> 
> This is my first for my my first and I am already going insane!!!!!!Click to expand...

I've not been at it long, to be fair (6 months NTNP but secretly bonking at the right times going by EWCM, and now on the second month of proper TTC with OPKs and starting to get my head around charting etc). But I'm SUCH a control freak, I cant be doing with all this waiting malark! :haha:


----------



## anorak

Haha! Same as me Elski! I also have OCD so this is a nightmare! I can't control it and it doing my head in! I want a baby now! Lol!


----------



## Bonnie1990

Elski said:


> anorak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elski said:
> 
> 
> The TWW can bloody jog on! It should officially become part of the Mental Health Act.
> 
> "Your Honour, we are sectioning this woman under point 32 of the Mental Health Act, she turns into all kinds of crazy bitch during the TWW" :dohh:
> 
> This is my first for my my first and I am already going insane!!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> I've not been at it long, to be fair (6 months NTNP but secretly bonking at the right times going by EWCM, and now on the second month of proper TTC with OPKs and starting to get my head around charting etc). But I'm SUCH a control freak, I cant be doing with all this waiting malark! :haha:Click to expand...

HAhaha at control freak comment! On my first TWW now ( I think Lol). Temps, cm, multiple boxes of OPK sticks. I think I ov yesterday but I have been looking at so many calendars I have been making DB :sex: every other day since the 7Th afraid I'd miss it and he flat out refused last night and I am so damn sore I couldn't even debate it! Lol so now I wait to see if temp stays up another couple of days and resist the urge to start ripping into the bulk order of high sensitivity PT I got in mail a couple of weeks ago! Thank god we are going away to a concert and casino this weekend. I refuse to bring any parphanalia aside from thermometer! Well and phone so I can jump on here 50x day! 
This is gonna be a long Two weeks! Thank god we understand each other! 
:dust:


----------



## Elski

anorak said:


> Haha! Same as me Elski! I also have OCD so this is a nightmare! I can't control it and it doing my head in! I want a baby now! Lol!

Haha! I do too! We really are going to be the worlds worst TWWers :haha:

(*goes off to touch things a set amount of times for 'luck'*)


----------



## anorak

Haha! Oh dear! I can't stop counting things at moment to take my mind off TWW!!! We need to stick together on this one!


----------



## anorak

P.S: It is all about odd numbers for me!


----------



## Elski

Girls, lets all of us go mental together! :winkwink:

(The numbers 4, 8 & 16 belong to me, ok? As long as we all remember that, we'll get along just fine!)


----------



## anorak

It is all about 7 and 9 for me!


----------



## threebirds

Aw girls, you've cheered me up & stopped me from poas... again ... Poas twice today & im on 7dpo, yep im certifiable. Bonkers or feckin bollix as we say in ireland :)
Yep we have to stick together! It doesn't feckin help that im on a diet (gotta lose at least a stone to get nhs treatment) & off the booze for jan (im hopin this will help me lose weight), but when bloody af shows up i'll def have a wee glass. 
Babydust all rpund xx


----------



## anorak

I am of Irish decent! My Grandaddy is from County Cork, Via America then via the UK! I think I am totally feckin bollix! I put on a stone ( I am a runner and really hurt my back). I need to step up my fitness if this month is BFN. I want to be as healthy as I can (need to stop the vodka too!). I have hope as my Mum was 38 when she gave birth to me. Totally natural and from the pics she looked amazing! (The Irish genes!) hehe! x


----------



## threebirds

Cheers anorak. Nice to meet ya  and good luck coming into your fertile bit & ov xx
Thats cool about your mum having you at 38 - love hearing about 'older' successes. 
Here's to bfps! Slainte!


----------



## ipen44

:hi:

I'll put my hand in the air for hating the 2ww. Today I was thinking--and 4 days ago, I thought the 2ww sucked. If the 2ww sucks, then the 1ww really bites. Really touch and go. I am in the 1ww today. No testing until next Thursday! That is my goal. I am 6DPO.


----------



## Bonnie1990

FF says today is 3DPO
ahhhh thats it!
:dohh:
can in hibernate for the rest of the TWW?????


----------



## Elski

Bonnie1990 said:


> FF says today is 3DPO
> ahhhh thats it!
> :dohh:
> can in hibernate for the rest of the TWW?????

There should be some kind of clause within TTC that says you can self-induce a coma during the TWW.... oh and wake up with a BFP at the end of it :winkwink:

So whereabouts are we all in the TWW? I'm day 24, I got +'s on my OPKS last thurs and fri so I'm guessing I o'd last saturday? Which would make me 6DPO today ](*,)


----------



## threebirds

Im only 8DPO mostly kept myself busy with work today. Still managed to poas twice tho, oops how did that happen? Nothing, of course. Bored of the TWW. I think the first wk I am a little bit optimistic but then as AF date gets nearer optimism wanes and it just becomes tedious. Watching celebrity big bro for distraction tho :wacko:
*Babydust*


----------



## anorak

Tonight I am mostly going mad. 3 days DPO and totally insane!!!


----------



## Elski

threebirds said:


> Im only 8DPO mostly kept myself busy with work today. Still managed to poas twice tho, oops how did that happen? Nothing, of course. Bored of the TWW. I think the first wk I am a little bit optimistic but then as AF date gets nearer optimism wanes and it just becomes tedious. Watching celebrity big bro for distraction tho :wacko:
> *Babydust*


I too, am a POAS addict :blush: Kirk getting voted out, what's that about?!

Anorak - D3PO, oh dear, you really will be a dribbling, rocking mess by the end of it :hugs:


----------



## Bonnie1990

Ok so it's after midnight so that makes me dpo4. DB and I went away for the night to a casino and concert. Back at hotel. Bed is too soft and brain won't shut down from the milkshake sugar we had! DB is crashed- in zombie mode so I sit in the dark playing on my phone and try not to go nuts. Felt crampy today. I am going to spend the entire TWW questioning evey little thing my body does? Yup I am! :wacko:


----------



## threebirds

Its crazy isnt it?
9DPO & my chart is rubbish
Hang in there every1 x


----------



## anorak

Feeling really headachy. This sucks far too much......When is the best time to start testing? I am 4 DPO now, and I am not sure when to do a test.


----------



## Elski

anorak said:


> Feeling really headachy. This sucks far too much......When is the best time to start testing? I am 4 DPO now, and I am not sure when to do a test.

Well 10DPO onwards if you're using sensitive tests that detect small amounts of HcG, but really you should hold out til AF is due if possible (hahaha, I crack myself up when I give advice that I can never stick to myself!!)


----------



## anorak

Haha! I will hold out. Argh, this is annoying!


----------



## Bonnie1990

Elski said:


> anorak said:
> 
> 
> Feeling really headachy. This sucks far too much......When is the best time to start testing? I am 4 DPO now, and I am not sure when to do a test.
> 
> Well 10DPO onwards if you're using sensitive tests that detect small amounts of HcG, but really you should hold out til AF is due if possible (hahaha, I crack myself up when I give advice that I can never stick to myself!!)Click to expand...

Haha to test dates! AF is due on 1/30. FF says my test date should be 2/5! Like that's going to happen! :haha: I mail ordered a bunch of the sensitive ones and my OPK kit came with a standard one. I am not even going to say I will hold out till the 30th....if i do i will be suprised....:wacko:

still feeling a bit crampy today but with all the food at the casino I need to good poo so it might just be my tummy-lol (sorry for the TMI!) 
I also noticed that i was very hot on the drive back. Mind you we just had 6 inches of snow and it is 15 degrees F out! I had the car windows open driving down the highway! Maybe a sign or am I making it up? It has been 18 years since i was PG---I don't remember these things!:dohh: LOL :shrug:

Anorak----here is 5DPO! :cry: or :happydance:?


----------



## Elski

Bonnie, don't even get me started on symptom spotting!:haha: talk about a minefield. What's even more frustrating/disheartening is when you are CONVINCED that the cramping/nipple tingle/frequent peeing is a 'sign' but then AF comes and it turns out to have been nothing :(

Today my symptoms include dull AF-like abdo pain (but not only could this be AF or a 'sign', I have bad endometriosis so it could be that too :haha: *shakes fist at sky*

I must say though, I don't think this is going to be my lucky month....

Everyone had good weekends? Done anything fun? I had a lovely dinner with my best friend and her wife last night. She's CD3 and they're starting donor insemination this cycle. Poor girl will soon be a TWW/SS-obsessed fruitcake nutjob like us!


----------



## skweek35

Hi ladies, I so know what you mean!!! 
Minefield is putting it lightly!! :haha: 

I just try to keep positive through this time - but I know it/af always lands up slapping me in the face!!:growlmad:

How do we keep our minds off this TTC stuff when its the only thing we really want!!!


----------



## Elski

skweek35 said:


> Hi ladies, I so know what you mean!!!
> Minefield is putting it lightly!! :haha:
> 
> I just try to keep positive through this time - but I know it/af always lands up slapping me in the face!!:growlmad:
> 
> How do we keep our minds off this TTC stuff when its the only thing we really want!!!

Haha, I don't do the whole positive thing, I'm a miserable cow who always predicts the worst case scenario :winkwink:

I wish I knew how we could all put it to the backs of our minds. I guess maybe we obsess over it because we spend our lives having it drummed into us that time runs out at 35+ so we feel like we're up against the clock?


----------



## skweek35

Oh hell yes, well that and the fact that the days leading up to the 35th Birthday last year my biological clock suddenly started SCREAMING at me!! :haha: 

Sitting here with the music channel on - Kelly Clarkson was just on --> she has snippets of 2 girls dancing on a Cape Town beach - made me soooo homesick - Sniff sniff!!:cry: 

I am sooo hormonal at the mo!! 
Could that be a sign again?? I'm going mad - bring out the straight jacket :haha:


----------



## Elski

Right, valium all round!

I've never been to SA, I bet it's lovely eh?


----------



## skweek35

Its gorgeous!! All my friends down there are complaining about the heat!! 30'C+ everyday for the last week!! 
Yup and here we are freezing our whats-its off!! hehe


----------



## anorak

I can't take this!!!!!! I am still at it like the clappers just in case! I am knackered!


----------



## Bonnie1990

I know! I just want to know already. Is that so much to ask????
Grrrr


----------



## Elski

anorak said:


> I can't take this!!!!!! I am still at it like the clappers just in case! I am knackered!

:haha:

I'm feeling decidedly AF-like today, D10PO today but not gonna bother testing as I know the witch is coming. That's the worst part of the TWW, when you know she's coming but she's still a couple of days away! How's everyone else doing today?


----------



## skweek35

Morning ladies, 
I'm at work, copied off everything I think I will need for today and just trying to find the energy and motivation to get everything else sorted for today. 

Had really bad bad ache this morning and a few cramps, but they are all gone now. 
Anyways I had better get back to work. Got a busy day ahead of me. 
Hopefully get back on here later tonight 
Have a good day.


----------



## Bonnie1990

Ahh yea good morning and happy Monday. Not! DB and I planned not to go to work today because of freezing rain. Stayed up watching football. Wake to yip... No bad weather. Tried as anything. POAS of course bfn. :dohh: off to the shower now. How will I get through the day? 
Ttyl ladies!


----------



## cb1

Hi

Just thought I'd put my head in and say hi!! I'm at the end of the TWW, AF was due yesterday but no sign yet - still holding out hope even though I had a BFN on Friday!

Fingers crossed for everyone, and let's help keep each other sane!


----------



## Elski

Skweek - hope you get everything done!

Bonnie - :hugs: hang in there!

Cb1 - hello! Let's hope that AF being late is a sign, exciting!!

I've just started spotting, MEH :( 

Right, I'm off to work, which will no doubt be horrendously busy! Oh well, at least it'll keep my mind off things. Have lovely days girls...


----------



## Bonnie1990

ok ladies,
we have been quiet today.
figured i would jump in a say hi :wave:

how is everyone today? any less crazy? :wacko:

its funny, but looking at the calendar today, the begining of this month and the start of all this crazy temping and opk and signs seems so far away. And Ov seems so far away even though it was only a week ago (also the last :sex: gigglin) 
Its hard to believe that in only 1 week :witch: will show or not show
yeah....i am loosing it-lol
stressful at work...teenage daughter to make me crazy and i should be doing homework for school now instead of posting on here! :dohh:
7DPO and counting!


----------



## cb1

Hey Bonnie, I should be sleeping rather than posting on here, it's 4:25 am and I'm wide awake! I've just got this thought going through my head - no AF still, and BFN's all the way so far... Gonna do another test when I get up, but I'm feeling impatient - I'm fairly sure it's a major sign of craziness if I go and test at this time of the morning though!! Oh no, I'm becoming a poas addict :haha:

Keeping my fingers crossed for you! If you're 7dpo now, when are you planning on testing?


----------



## Bonnie1990

Haha I have been testing for a couple of days now. Got the high sensitivity ones on line. It's more for the giggles. I know it's stupid to do but I have no patience! Lol. I guess when I see something on one I'll know it's real because there is not an evap line. Even after sitting all day I have no clue where the control line will be. So alas 8dpo and bfn. Go figure! Lol
Off to the gym. Almost 6 am and I was up every hour for half the night to pee so I'm not in the mood for the gym. Lol. But I was parked behind DB so had to get up to let him out anyway. Then work. Ugh. Really looking forward to being a SAHM come fall! 
Have a great day ladies!


----------



## Bonnie1990

More cramps and this time bit of blood tinged mucus. Fx'd 
So excited over a bit of goo! Lol
Going to search cvs for a FRER after work


----------



## Elski

Bonnie1990 said:


> More cramps and this time bit of blood tinged mucus. Fx'd
> So excited over a bit of goo! Lol
> Going to search cvs for a FRER after work

Oooh that's exciting! FX'd! 

I'm out for this month, which means a whole 'nother TWW for me next month. I have already reserved my place in this thread and on the local psych ward :haha:


----------



## Bonnie1990

Elski said:


> Bonnie1990 said:
> 
> 
> More cramps and this time bit of blood tinged mucus. Fx'd
> So excited over a bit of goo! Lol
> Going to search cvs for a FRER after work
> 
> Oooh that's exciting! FX'd!
> 
> I'm out for this month, which means a whole 'nother TWW for me next month. I have already reserved my place in this thread and on the local psych ward :haha:Click to expand...

:hug: elski. At least you have a PMA and can joke a bit about it


----------



## anorak

Did my days wrong I am actually 8 days DPO lol! Cramping, hot flushes, thirsty, peeing and tired. Weird taste still in my mouth, and tingly nipples.


----------



## Bonnie1990

anorak said:


> Did my days wrong I am actually 8 days DPO lol! Cramping, hot flushes, thirsty, peeing and tired. Weird taste still in my mouth, and tingly nipples.

Sounds promising! I just bought a box of frer's. Lol


----------



## threebirds

Hi every1, sorry I was MIA - got away for a couple of days which has been so good. Taken my mind off things a bit. I am a bit gutted that I'll not be getting a bfp before what would have been our due date. But here's to pma!! Im keeping fx for y'all!! And of course there's always next month :) and we can drive ourselves bonkers all over again lol

Cb1 any update?

Bonnie & anorak - sounds promising, keeping fx for you

Elski - sorry you're out, reckon I am too. Bfns all the way, af due today & certainly feels like she is on her way.

Good luck every1 xx


----------



## Elski

Hiya Threebirds! Glad you got away and cleared your head a bit and sorry to hear about the BFNs :hugs: The witch is due for me today too (also getting BFNs) I thought she was here last night but it was just spotting so she's just teasing me at the moment. She'll come full force today though, without a doubt. See you here for the Feb TWW then, seeing as we're around the same time!

Bonnie - let us know how you get on with the FRERs! :winkwink:


----------



## Bonnie1990

Bfn this am. What a suprise. Not!
9dpo but who's counting!
Have a good day ladies


----------



## anorak

Hey guys! Today I felt dizzy and a little sick at work. Just feel really tired. Peed lots as well today. Usually I pee about twice at work, today it was 6!


----------



## Bonnie1990

anorak said:


> Hey guys! Today I felt dizzy and a little sick at work. Just feel really tired. Peed lots as well today. Usually I pee about twice at work, today it was 6!

Me too except the peeing part was normal. Couldn't drink my coffee -it smelled bad :coffee:(oh the horror!:cry:). A touch of heartburn when I woke and boobs are tender ( or they are becuase I am squeezing them too much to see if they are tender lmao!) :wacko:


----------



## anorak

Haha, I forgot myself at work and walked out of the toilet squeezing my boobs!!! I then just pretended I was folding my arms!! The dizziness was the worst! I never get dizzy!


----------



## Bonnie1990

anorak said:


> Haha, I forgot myself at work and walked out of the toilet squeezing my boobs!!! I then just pretended I was folding my arms!! The dizziness was the worst! I never get dizzy!

:haha::loopy::fool:
I thought I was the only one!
Thanks for the best laugh all day!
I needed that!


----------



## anorak

Hehe no worries. You know I sit here thinking about the BFP. I am so scared. I hope we get what we want this month hun. :dust: xxxxxx


----------



## threebirds

Fx bonnie & anorak xx
Im out but in for going through it all again v soon lol 

* babydust girls *


----------



## anorak

I went all dizzy again, and also had cold chills. Still loads of creamy white CM. Little niggles of cramps on my left hand side. This morning I got up off the couch and had a shooting like pain on my left hand side near my overy. Felt like a pulled muscle. It went as soon as it came. Not moody, not irratable and not all weepy. My boobs feel full, not not achey. The only thing that hurts are my nipples. Peeing lots today and getting up every night to pee as well. I hardly ever do this.


----------



## Bonnie1990

threebirds said:


> Fx bonnie & anorak xx
> Im out but in for going through it all again v soon lol
> 
> * babydust girls *

Hang in there threebirds. 

Today I feel pretty normal so far- whatever that means. 
10dpo and bfn. 
By boobs are a little sore not bad. Just tired. DB sent me to bed early last night and didnt bug me to go ro the gym the am. TGIF. 
Guess I'll be stopping by CVS on the way home for more FRER' s


----------



## anorak

Getting loads of little ectopic heart beats too. I do suffer from them, but not had them for ages. It is probably the anxiety. Tested today and got a Big Fat Negative.


----------



## Bonnie1990

11dpo. :bfn:
X2
Ready to cry--almost am...damn is that a sign now-yes I'm reaching.
Rationally I know it's early but.....

Not sure when AF is due. My regular calendar program I always use says Monday. Ff says Wednesday. 

DB is so sweet. Pushing me with extra sleep and healthy foods. I haven't told him I have been testing. 

Ok now I am crying. Crap. Grr

:cry:


----------



## Elski

Bonnie1990 said:


> 11dpo. :bfn:
> X2
> Ready to cry--almost am...damn is that a sign now-yes I'm reaching.
> Rationally I know it's early but.....
> 
> Not sure when AF is due. My regular calendar program I always use says Monday. Ff says Wednesday.
> 
> DB is so sweet. Pushing me with extra sleep and healthy foods. I haven't told him I have been testing.
> 
> Ok now I am crying. Crap. Grr
> 
> :cry:


:hugs: I hate that horrible time where you know it's coming but you're just waiting! Still though, you're not out til AF shows her ugly face so chin up!

AF finally put me out of my misery today after 5 days of spotting.


----------



## Bonnie1990

Elski said:


> Bonnie1990 said:
> 
> 
> 11dpo. :bfn:
> X2
> Ready to cry--almost am...damn is that a sign now-yes I'm reaching.
> Rationally I know it's early but.....
> 
> Not sure when AF is due. My regular calendar program I always use says Monday. Ff says Wednesday.
> 
> DB is so sweet. Pushing me with extra sleep and healthy foods. I haven't told him I have been testing.
> 
> Ok now I am crying. Crap. Grr
> 
> :cry:
> 
> 
> :hugs: I hate that horrible time where you know it's coming but you're just waiting! Still though, you're not out til AF shows her ugly face so chin up!
> 
> AF finally put me out of my misery today after 5 days of spotting.Click to expand...

Thanks-im just winey-lol
We have DB's kids this weekend so i have to put on a face and get on with it

At least she is getting it over with finally for you and can go on her witchy way!
fx'd for you in Feb! You can have a valentine baby!
:dust:


----------



## Elski

That's good though, it'll keep you plenty busy and distracted having kids about :) are they nice kids?


----------



## Bonnie1990

Yes-they are great kids. And he is such a great dad...
one has a bad cold so i will stay back with her while DB and the other 2 go for a walk 
Then the girls and I are going to make Unicorn Poop Cookies later.
My DD is off with her dad and bf this weekend as per usual.


----------



## skweek35

Hi ladies, 
Well feels like af is about to get me. Been really crampy all day and had a bit of brown spotting this morning. 
Cramping is getting worse tonight. 
So just waiting for AF to show up now I expect.


----------



## anorak

11 DPO. Test and got a :bfn:. 

Still tingly nipples and niggly cramps. Loads of white CM still. I think AF will show though.....meh.


----------



## skweek35

Join the club anorak!! 
but that is fine with me! just waiting for AF to show so we can get started on cycle 11!!! I am starting to think 11 is my real lucky number!! 
House number 11, post code 11, car reg 11!! Now lets hope we get a BFP in cycle 11 too!!!


----------



## anorak

To be honest Skweek35, I think I am asking too much. I only stopped taking Cerazette on Boxing day! I mean, I still had OV cramps and periods every month on that! Even that didn't stop my body! I really don't think that this will be my cycle. Although I did OV tests and I did OV! Who knows!! x


----------



## skweek35

It could well be your month still hun, 
you are not out till AF shows up!! 
I have had a lot of spotting this evening. Thinking AF is iminent(oops spelling!!) 
So just waiting for af to show up and then we can get started on cycle 11!! 
I am so hoping this is going to be my lucky number!


----------



## heavenly

It's my first round on Clomid and I am getting very frustrated! I am 11DPO, AF is due anytime now up to Tues, so don't want to test early, so I am going to hold out!! :wacko:


----------



## anorak

Good luck Heavenly. Lots and lots of :dust:


----------



## heavenly

anorak said:


> Good luck Heavenly. Lots and lots of :dust:

You too hun!! :hugs:


----------



## skweek35

Good Luck heavenly!!! Let us know if AF shows up. 

Still waiting for AF to show up here. Still feeling rather crampy.


----------



## threebirds

Fx for everyone in tww, would so love to see a bfp or two
Im cd4 so only 10-11 days and im back in the tww lol. 
Have a good day folks, here's lots of :dust:


----------



## anorak

Now 12 DPO. Tugging feeling in lower abdomen. Still loads of CM. Nipples only part that hurt. Having ectopic heart flutters (which I have not had for a while, that could be anxiety though!). Tested this morning. :bfn:


----------



## heavenly

anorak said:


> Now 12 DPO. Tugging feeling in lower abdomen. Still loads of CM. Nipples only part that hurt. Having ectopic heart flutters (which I have not had for a while, that could be anxiety though!). Tested this morning. :bfn:

12DPO, not testing til 14DPO though, don't want to keep depressing myself. lol

At least AF hasn't turned up yet!!


----------



## anorak

I am also going to wait till 14 DPO. It is sooooo hard though!!!!! Grrrr! x


----------



## heavenly

anorak said:


> I am also going to wait till 14 DPO. It is sooooo hard though!!!!! Grrrr! x

It is, but there is no point depressing yourself for the next couple of days...give yourself a break!


----------



## threebirds

Wow Anorak huge CONGRATULATIONS x


----------



## heavenly

anorak said:


> I am also going to wait till 14 DPO. It is sooooo hard though!!!!! Grrrr! x

Just read your news, congratulations!!! :flower:


----------



## Elski

Congrats anorak :hugs:

Now I'll just have to find me another OCD, control-freak TWWer to obsess with in Feb! :haha:


----------



## Bonnie1990

Elski said:


> Congrats anorak :hugs:
> 
> Now I'll just have to find me another OCD, control-freak TWWer to obsess with in Feb! :haha:

Might be me! Dpo 14 and still bfn. Ugh


----------



## Elski

Bonnie1990 said:


> Elski said:
> 
> 
> Congrats anorak :hugs:
> 
> Now I'll just have to find me another OCD, control-freak TWWer to obsess with in Feb! :haha:
> 
> Might be me! Dpo 14 and still bfn. UghClick to expand...

Oh boooo :( still no AF though so maybe all is not lost hun?


----------



## Bonnie1990

Elski said:


> Bonnie1990 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elski said:
> 
> 
> Congrats anorak :hugs:
> 
> Now I'll just have to find me another OCD, control-freak TWWer to obsess with in Feb! :haha:
> 
> Might be me! Dpo 14 and still bfn. UghClick to expand...
> 
> Oh boooo :( still no AF though so maybe all is not lost hun?Click to expand...

I guess. I'm going bonkers :wacko:
Only thing keeping me going is temp was still up this morning
I also did some research and found it could take up to 12-19 dpo to show, plus I am very well hydrated so my urine is never very concentrated. Debating if I should call dr for a blood test or hold out.


----------



## anorak

I am sticking around here, I love you guys!:hugs::flower:


----------



## heavenly

anorak said:


> I am sticking around here, I love you guys!:hugs::flower:

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## heavenly

Bonnie1990 said:


> I also did some research and found it could take up to 12-19 dpo to show,

I hope that is true for us!! x


----------



## anorak

Bonnie, don't lose hope. I think I take after my Dad's Mum who had about 11 children. My Mum took 15 years to conceive me (it won't take you that long!). I am not going to make it public till I see the doctors on Friday. Felt like utter crap today. Done nothing but sneeze and sniffle and nose is red raw! I think I am a little in denial and now the panic has also set in. Also have an headache and don't know if I should take a paracetamol. I can now obsess over something else! I am wishing you lots and lots of baby dust on here :dust:


----------



## anorak

heavenly said:


> Bonnie1990 said:
> 
> 
> I also did some research and found it could take up to 12-19 dpo to show,
> 
> I hope that is true for us!! xClick to expand...

I wish you this Heavenly :dust:


----------



## Bonnie1990

anorak said:


> Bonnie, don't lose hope. I think I take after my Dad's Mum who had about 11 children. My Mum took 15 years to conceive me (it won't take you that long!). I am not going to make it public till I see the doctors on Friday. Felt like utter crap today. Done nothing but sneeze and sniffle and nose is red raw! I think I am a little in denial and now the panic has also set in. Also have an headache and don't know if I should take a paracetamol. I can now obsess over something else! I am wishing you lots and lots of baby dust on here :dust:

Hahahahah it would be a miracle! I would be 54! I think I will have thrown in the towel by then for sure! 

Hope you fell better hun! I feel confident you have yourself a sticky bean!


----------



## twist5

Have also found some good research that having to wait until day of missed period is more common than manufacturers of early preg tests would have you believe...

https://contraception.about.com/od/contraceptionfailure/a/pregnancytests.htm

been having some little cramps today though so feel absence of BFP is probably because :witch: will show soon!


----------



## Elski

Anorak - it's fine to take paracetamol...


----------



## anorak

Thank you Elski, my head hurts so much!!


----------



## Bonnie1990

twist5 said:


> Have also found some good research that having to wait until day of missed period is more common than manufacturers of early preg tests would have you believe...
> 
> https://contraception.about.com/od/contraceptionfailure/a/pregnancytests.htm
> 
> been having some little cramps today though so feel absence of BFP is probably because :witch: will show soon!

Thanks twist
Fx'd the witch status away from us all
I also found that it can take up to 19dpo for a urine test to be positive. 
I need to learn to be more patient it seems :dohh:


----------



## skweek35

Anorak!!! I am sooo happy for you!!! :happydance:!!!! 
Congrats!!!! 

I am also really suffering with stuffy sinus' and a constant headache! BUT brown spotting has set in already - so now just to wait for AF to show up!! 

H & H for you hun!!


----------



## Bonnie1990

Elski said:


> Congrats anorak :hugs:
> 
> Now I'll just have to find me another OCD, control-freak TWWer to obsess with in Feb! :haha:

ok your officially stuck with me again!


----------



## heavenly

Well, still no sign of AF. 15DPO and CD28, must be the Clomid doing something to my cycle!!

Will test again on Fri if AF doesn't show!

Love and :dust: to everyone! xx


----------



## Bonnie1990

heavenly said:


> Well, still no sign of AF. 15DPO and CD28, must be the Clomid doing something to my cycle!!
> 
> Will test again on Fri if AF doesn't show!
> 
> Love and :dust: to everyone! xx

Fx'd and :dust: for you!


----------



## Elski

Bonnie1990 said:


> Elski said:
> 
> 
> Congrats anorak :hugs:
> 
> Now I'll just have to find me another OCD, control-freak TWWer to obsess with in Feb! :haha:
> 
> ok your officially stuck with me again!Click to expand...

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## anorak

Came here to sprinkle some :dust: xxxxx


----------



## heavenly

AF finally turned up this morning, so I have a 29 day cycle, probably due to Clomid. So start taking the Clomid again tomorrow, might OV around Valentines Day! And won't be testing til CD30, will save me a fortune on tests and keep the blood pressure down!!

Love to all and :dust: to those still to test! xxx


----------



## Elski

heavenly said:


> AF finally turned up this morning, so I have a 29 day cycle, probably due to Clomid. So start taking the Clomid again tomorrow, might OV around Valentines Day! And won't be testing til CD30, will save me a fortune on tests and keep the blood pressure down!!
> 
> Love to all and :dust: to those still to test! xxx

:hugs

Ladies.... To February!


----------



## heavenly

Elski said:


> heavenly said:
> 
> 
> AF finally turned up this morning, so I have a 29 day cycle, probably due to Clomid. So start taking the Clomid again tomorrow, might OV around Valentines Day! And won't be testing til CD30, will save me a fortune on tests and keep the blood pressure down!!
> 
> Love to all and :dust: to those still to test! xxx
> 
> :hugs
> 
> Ladies.... To February!Click to expand...

I'm beginning of March, can't find a thread though...:shrug:


----------



## Jax41

heavenly said:


> Elski said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heavenly said:
> 
> 
> AF finally turned up this morning, so I have a 29 day cycle, probably due to Clomid. So start taking the Clomid again tomorrow, might OV around Valentines Day! And won't be testing til CD30, will save me a fortune on tests and keep the blood pressure down!!
> 
> Love to all and :dust: to those still to test! xxx
> 
> :hugs
> 
> Ladies.... To February!Click to expand...
> 
> I'm beginning of March, can't find a thread though...:shrug:Click to expand...

Heavenly, maybe it's got your name on it?:winkwink::haha::hugs:


----------



## Bonnie1990

heavenly said:


> AF finally turned up this morning, so I have a 29 day cycle, probably due to Clomid. So start taking the Clomid again tomorrow, might OV around Valentines Day! And won't be testing til CD30, will save me a fortune on tests and keep the blood pressure down!!
> 
> Love to all and :dust: to those still to test! xxx

:hug::hug::dust:


----------



## Elski

heavenly said:


> Elski said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heavenly said:
> 
> 
> AF finally turned up this morning, so I have a 29 day cycle, probably due to Clomid. So start taking the Clomid again tomorrow, might OV around Valentines Day! And won't be testing til CD30, will save me a fortune on tests and keep the blood pressure down!!
> 
> Love to all and :dust: to those still to test! xxx
> 
> :hugs
> 
> Ladies.... To February!Click to expand...
> 
> I'm beginning of March, can't find a thread though...:shrug:Click to expand...

I'm sure one will appear soon enough...

In the meantime this thread will have all the TWW-induced-psychosis you could ever ask for :winkwink:


----------



## heavenly

Elski said:


> heavenly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elski said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heavenly said:
> 
> 
> AF finally turned up this morning, so I have a 29 day cycle, probably due to Clomid. So start taking the Clomid again tomorrow, might OV around Valentines Day! And won't be testing til CD30, will save me a fortune on tests and keep the blood pressure down!!
> 
> Love to all and :dust: to those still to test! xxx
> 
> :hugs
> 
> Ladies.... To February!Click to expand...
> 
> I'm beginning of March, can't find a thread though...:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sure one will appear soon enough...
> 
> In the meantime this thread will have all the TWW-induced-psychosis you could ever ask for :winkwink:Click to expand...

I have found the March testing thread.

But I will still hang around in here!! :winkwink:


----------



## threebirds

Lol can't believe its nearly tww time again. No doubt i'll be banging my head off the walls in a few days. Right now just fx that I def do ov this cycle. Been using a combo of bding & softcup insem again this cycle. Got my smily face on the opk today. Have been trying to stay off b&b a bit, so now I have to catch up on this thread. Hows everyone doing? x


----------



## Elski

Hi hun, it's funny how this time rolls around so quickly yet the TWW seems to be torturously long! :winkwink:

I got my double lines on OPK today. We BD'd last night, but I'm not sure whether we should BD again tonight since I got a +ve, or just BD tomorrow night, or both! :wacko:

Did you ov last cycle? Do you temp?


----------



## heavenly

Elski said:


> Hi hun, it's funny how this time rolls around so quickly yet the TWW seems to be torturously long! :winkwink:
> 
> I got my double lines on OPK today. We BD'd last night, but I'm not sure whether we should BD again tonight since I got a +ve, or just BD tomorrow night, or both! :wacko:
> 
> Did you ov last cycle? Do you temp?

I shouldn't be OVing til next week but my monitor showed a High yesterday and today, so we will BDing this week as well...just in case....

I am not going to test early, last cycle the 2WW was horrible, so this cycle, I am waiting for 28 days to pass, before I test, as 28 days was my cycle last cycle. It will keep me sane!! :wacko:


----------



## Bonnie1990

Hello!
Ff gives me an ov date of the 16th. I plan on starting OPK this weekend. 
Af is due 3/1. I did put myself on the feb testing thread for 2/29 which is a day early and I am going to try to wait to test. I will see.


----------



## heavenly

Bonnie1990 said:


> Hello!
> Ff gives me an ov date of the 16th. I plan on starting OPK this weekend.
> Af is due 3/1. I did put myself on the feb testing thread for 2/29 which is a day early and I am going to try to wait to test. I will see.

Hallo trouble, who said you could leave the Barry White thread!! :growlmad::hi:


----------



## Bonnie1990

heavenly said:


> Bonnie1990 said:
> 
> 
> Hello!
> Ff gives me an ov date of the 16th. I plan on starting OPK this weekend.
> Af is due 3/1. I did put myself on the feb testing thread for 2/29 which is a day early and I am going to try to wait to test. I will see.
> 
> Hallo trouble, who said you could leave the Barry White thread!! :growlmad::hi:Click to expand...

Who are you calling trouble, trouble! :rofl:
This is my old stomping ground-I have not abandoned Barry White!


----------



## heavenly

Bonnie1990 said:


> heavenly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonnie1990 said:
> 
> 
> Hello!
> Ff gives me an ov date of the 16th. I plan on starting OPK this weekend.
> Af is due 3/1. I did put myself on the feb testing thread for 2/29 which is a day early and I am going to try to wait to test. I will see.
> 
> Hallo trouble, who said you could leave the Barry White thread!! :growlmad::hi:Click to expand...
> 
> Who are you calling trouble, trouble! :rofl:
> 
> This is my old stomping ground-I have not abandoned Barry White!Click to expand...

Glad to hear it, that is sacrilege!! :growlmad: :rofl:


----------



## skweek35

Shall we just rename this thread the barry white tribute act?? haha


----------



## Elski

Barry White? I daren't ask :haha:


----------



## Bonnie1990

Elski said:


> Barry White? I daren't ask :haha:

Omg Elski! Go read and be ready to pee your pants with laughter! :haha:

https://www.babyandbump.com/two-wee...ntines-day-bring-your-own-barry-white-cd.html


----------



## Bonnie1990

skweek35 said:


> Shall we just rename this thread the barry white tribute act?? haha

Heck no!!! We will need this again AFTER Barry White!
:rofl::rofl:


----------



## skweek35

Bonnie1990 said:


> skweek35 said:
> 
> 
> Shall we just rename this thread the barry white tribute act?? haha
> 
> Heck no!!! We will need this again AFTER Barry White!
> :rofl::rofl:Click to expand...

HAHA :rofl:


----------



## Elski

Jeez ladies, I almost wish I was ov'ing a week later so I could jump in there and join you :haha:


----------



## heavenly

Elski said:


> Jeez ladies, I almost wish I was ov'ing a week later so I could jump in there and join you :haha:

Come on in...I may be OVing this week instead of next week...I have no clue what is going on with my knackered old engine. :rofl:


----------



## threebirds

Elski said:


> Hi hun, it's funny how this time rolls around so quickly yet the TWW seems to be torturously long! :winkwink:
> 
> I got my double lines on OPK today. We BD'd last night, but I'm not sure whether we should BD again tonight since I got a +ve, or just BD tomorrow night, or both! :wacko:
> 
> Did you ov last cycle? Do you temp?

Hiya hope the bding is goin well ;-)
We fitted in a few but Im away tonight so thats us for now. I am temping butnot as rigorously as i was a few mnths back. Will temp tomor to be sure i ov'd. Fx!

And girls c'mon barry white !?

Good luck every1 x


----------



## heavenly

threebirds said:


> And girls c'mon barry white !?
> 
> Good luck every1 x

Manilow then.

"At the Copa...Copacabana....."

:loopy:


----------



## threebirds

:D
lol


----------



## anorak

Well I am back TTC after MC on 7/2/12. Not on my TTW yet, but wil be trying again ASAP.


----------



## heavenly

anorak said:


> Well I am back TTC after MC on 7/2/12. Not on my TTW yet, but wil be trying again ASAP.

Hey you, how are you? :hugs:


----------



## Bonnie1990

anorak said:


> Well I am back TTC after MC on 7/2/12. Not on my TTW yet, but wil be trying again ASAP.

Nice to "see you"
:hug:


----------



## anorak

heavenly said:


> anorak said:
> 
> 
> Well I am back TTC after MC on 7/2/12. Not on my TTW yet, but wil be trying again ASAP.
> 
> Hey you, how are you? :hugs:Click to expand...

Hey, just feel a bit blah :cry: i am getting there thank you, just waiting to try again! :thumbup:


----------



## threebirds

*hugs* anorak x


----------



## Elski

Sorry you're back under such circumstances anorak :(

How did the temping go, threebirds, did you ov? According to my FF chart, I ov'd on weds (CD12) so am D3PO now. Let the TWW craziness commence! :loopy:


----------



## skweek35

anorak said:


> Well I am back TTC after MC on 7/2/12. Not on my TTW yet, but wil be trying again ASAP.

Oh No Anorak!!!! :cry: :hugs: 
SO sorry to see you back here again!! Glad to see you have picked yourself up again so quickly 

lets see if we can get BFP's together


----------



## Bonnie1990

anorak said:


> heavenly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anorak said:
> 
> 
> Well I am back TTC after MC on 7/2/12. Not on my TTW yet, but wil be trying again ASAP.
> 
> Hey you, how are you? :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Hey, just feel a bit blah :cry: i am getting there thank you, just waiting to try again! :thumbup:Click to expand...

how long do you have to wait?


----------



## anorak

The doctor said one true cycle after the M/C. I am too scared to go guns blazing this week, so I am thinking giving it a good 6 weeks. Although I want to TTC next week, I am too scared.


----------



## anorak

skweek35 said:


> anorak said:
> 
> 
> Well I am back TTC after MC on 7/2/12. Not on my TTW yet, but wil be trying again ASAP.
> 
> Oh No Anorak!!!! :cry: :hugs:
> SO sorry to see you back here again!! Glad to see you have picked yourself up again so quickly
> 
> lets see if we can get BFP's togetherClick to expand...

Me too!!!!! :dust: xxx


----------



## Bonnie1990

anorak said:


> The doctor said one true cycle after the M/C. I am too scared to go guns blazing this week, so I am thinking giving it a good 6 weeks. Although I want to TTC next week, I am too scared.

well maybe it is best to give it the cycle and let your body rest
:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Elski

I'd wait til after your next period, anorak. You haven't had a period at all yet since coming off the pill so give your body a chance to catch up with itself as it's had a lot to deal with over the last couple of weeks...


----------



## threebirds

Elski said:


> Sorry you're back under such circumstances anorak :(
> 
> How did the temping go, threebirds, did you ov? According to my FF chart, I ov'd on weds (CD12) so am D3PO now. Let the TWW craziness commence! :loopy:

Good luck ladies. And Elski yep ovd  so that helps! Tww with no ov really sucks - altho at least ya can have a glass of wine! I ovd on wed or poss thurs so about the same DPO. Ive all the symptoms lol (tired, nauseus ...) - but then felt that way last cycle too & that was nothing. So what does my body know?
Working on being positive tho. Tomorrow would have been my due date, so a time of reflection & sadness (but not pity & negativity). Had a good day with DH today. 

Nite all x


----------



## Bonnie1990

Super dark positive OPK tonight. CD11-early!


----------



## Elski

Excellent Bonnie! I seemed to ov early too, it's my first month charting temps properly and it would seem it happened on CD12 even tho I still had +ve opk on 13th too (as well as 12th).

Threebirds :hugs: for your due date but so glad you're feeling positive and determined to be upbeat - it can be hard!

How's everyone else? Good weekends? I'm up at 5am for work tomorrow - hope it doesn't throw my temping all out of sync - and have got a student to mentor so will have to be 'perky, knowledgeable Elski' all day... On a Monday too, BAH! :haha:


----------



## Elski

*sweeps away the tumbleweed*

It's been very quiet in here recently :winkwink:


----------



## heavenly

Elski said:


> *sweeps away the tumbleweed*
> 
> It's been very quiet in here recently :winkwink:

Well I am 1 DPO and I am not going to drive myself insane like I did last cycle!! So won't be posting in here for a while but I will keep checking in! :happydance:


----------



## Bonnie1990

Guess I'm not going bonkers yet lol


----------



## skweek35

Join the club Bonnie - I'm only 2DPO today and so much to do I have little time to think about what could be happening in my body right now. 

Hope I can stay this way all through the next 2 weeks!


----------



## Bonnie1990

skweek35 said:


> Join the club Bonnie - I'm only 2DPO today and so much to do I have little time to think about what could be happening in my body right now.
> 
> Hope I can stay this way all through the next 2 weeks!

I'm 4 or 5dpo. Most likely 5. 
I'm also not that optomistist this cycle so I'm trying not to s/s and get my hopes up. :shrug:


----------



## skweek35

Bonnie I love seeing the naughty nun making her rounds!! she is just gorgeous!! :rofl: 

I'm not holding out much hope for this cycle either. I have just started with a personal trainer and she seriously worked my butt this morning!! 
So if I do get a sticky bean this cycle it will be a stubborn little one!! But very much wanted and loved!!


----------



## heavenly

skweek35 said:


> Bonnie I love seeing the naughty nun making her rounds!! she is just gorgeous!! :rofl:

I am interested in lots of different threads on here, mainly to read, not to post, but I think I may start posting randomly to spread the love. I don't mean the posts will be sh*t, they will be relevant to the thread...:rofl:


----------



## Bonnie1990

Ok the TWW is rearing its ugly PIA head!
Less than a week gone
Stupid chart!


----------



## heavenly

Bonnie1990 said:


> Ok the TWW is rearing its ugly PIA head!
> Less than a week gone
> Stupid chart!

Stop it!!! :hugs:

Step away from the chart.......you know it makes sense. :winkwink:


----------



## skweek35

heavenly said:


> Bonnie1990 said:
> 
> 
> Ok the TWW is rearing its ugly PIA head!
> Less than a week gone
> Stupid chart!
> 
> Stop it!!! :hugs:
> 
> Step away from the chart.......you know it makes sense. :winkwink:Click to expand...

Sorry :rofl: 
Step away from the chart. You have the right to remain silent, you have the right to an attorny ... 
:rofl: 
Sorry I couldnt resist that!! 
:rofl:


----------



## Bonnie1990

Haha thanks ladies!


----------



## heavenly

You lot. :rofl:


----------



## Bonnie1990

Have I said how much I love "listening" to your accents? 
If I stay on this site much longer I'm going to start to sound like Adele!
(minus the singing voice haha)
DB would probably enjoy that! :rofl::rofl:


----------



## heavenly

Bonnie1990 said:


> Have I said how much I love "listening" to your accents?
> If I stay on this site much longer I'm going to start to sound like Adele!
> (minus the singing voice haha)
> DB would probably enjoy that! :rofl::rofl:

Well I am from Saaaaarf Landan originally. :happydance:

Adele....she said snot at the grammys the other night...:rofl:


----------



## Bonnie1990

heavenly said:


> Bonnie1990 said:
> 
> 
> Have I said how much I love "listening" to your accents?
> If I stay on this site much longer I'm going to start to sound like Adele!
> (minus the singing voice haha)
> DB would probably enjoy that! :rofl::rofl:
> 
> Well I am from Saaaaarf Landan originally. :happydance:
> 
> Adele....she said snot at the grammys the other night...:rofl:Click to expand...

No clue where or what Saaaaaarf Landan is and I missed the Grammys do to the all important :sex: 
:haha:


----------



## Elski

I'm from sarrrf London too, I don't sound like adele tho :)


----------



## heavenly

Bonnie1990 said:


> No clue where or what Saaaaaarf Landan is and I missed the Grammys do to the all important :sex:
> :haha:

South London. :flower:

I just caught some highlights, she won loads of Grammys and was crying a bit and said 'ooooh some snot'. Very ladylike!! lol



Elski said:


> I'm from sarrrf London too, I don't sound like adele tho :)

I can sound like Carol Vorderman if I am at work...but if I get aeriated, OH says I go into Stacey Slater mode. :rofl:


----------



## Elski

:haha: tell me about it! I'm desperately trying to posh myself up a bit as I'm a terrible snob and don't want my daughter growing up with that kind of accent! :rofl:


----------



## skweek35

Oh I do agree - that saaarrf Landan accent is not posh!!! 
Born and bred Saffie (South African) here!!! So none of the Gravesend/south london accent on me!!! DF loves my saffie accent!! 
He is always ripping me off about the way I say certain words - 'off' is one of them. He keeps 'reminding' me that off doesnt have an 'r' in it. 
I know that - I'm a teacher!!! :haha:


----------



## Elski

My plan to make a posh child has so far failed. Our boiler broke down earlier this week and yesterday the plumber came to fix it. My daughter greeted him at the door with a chipper "Hello that man! My got poo poo in my napnap!" AWWWWWKWARD. When I said to her "I don't think the man really wants to hear about your poo poo" she simply looked crestfallen and said "oh bugger" (I don't swear in front of her, so gawd knows where she got that from!) :dohh:


----------



## skweek35

Elksi - your daughter cracks me up!!! 
:rofl: 
Reminds me of a friends son. Oneday are nursery his teacher was talking with the children about words that start with 'f'!! You can just imagine what he came out with - yup 'fuck starts with 'f''!!! :rofl:


----------



## Bonnie1990

Elski said:


> My plan to make a posh child has so far failed. Our boiler broke down earlier this week and yesterday the plumber came to fix it. My daughter greeted him at the door with a chipper "Hello that man! My got poo poo in my napnap!" AWWWWWKWARD. When I said to her "I don't think the man really wants to hear about your poo poo" she simply looked crestfallen and said "oh bugger" (I don't swear in front of her, so gawd knows where she got that from!) :dohh:

Oh bugger is a swear word? :rofl:
I couldn't tell south London from south anything else -but I do love to listen!
I imagine it like when I say I am from New York and they reply you don't sound like it....we no...not when you live 2 hours north in New York State not the city


----------



## Elski

What an intelligent little man, skweek :haha:

Bonnie - yeah bugger would be considered a swear, is it not considered rude in the US? How funny the differences between places!


----------



## Bonnie1990

Nope it would be almost cute. 
"aww what a little bugger"

It is neat to see the differences
We call nappies diapers 
Nappies is much cuter sounding lol


----------



## heavenly

Bonnie1990 said:


> I imagine it like when I say I am from New York and they reply you don't sound like it....we no...not when you live 2 hours north in New York State not the city

Most Brits think Manhatten equals NY....but NY state is huge, isn't it!

I have been to Manhatten, been twice, I absolutely adore it!!

You don't have a Noi Joisey accent then...I watch too many US crime shows!! :happydance:


----------



## skweek35

Yup, that little man is so intelligent!! 

'Oh bugger' - in SA is just an expression, not a swear word at all. You can imagine my shock at learning this after using the expression in a class one day!! The kids expressions were a sight!:rofl: 
The teaching assistant quiet explained the kids reaction to me later! :haha:


----------

